# high winds



## Mallard Man (Oct 13, 2006)

is it pointless to go hunting in winds that are above 20-30 mph


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

DEPENDS WHERE AND WHAT YOU ARE HUNTING.


----------



## Mallard Man (Oct 13, 2006)

ducks in a field or a sleugh.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Its never pointless. Every area will have an area that is hidden a little bit from wind. Just tuck yourself into this pocket and the ducks will funnel there. Atleast this is what I've found when hunting. I went out several times this year in those kind of winds, we did just fine. It does make longer shots extremly tough but on these days you just stay away from taking them shots.

You can't shoot ducks if you don't go out!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

thats when slaughters happen!


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

It's North Dakota, isn't it always that windy?

I would rather have it windy than have no wind at all, then geese will come from any direction, with a wind you can predict how they will come into your decoys


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

High winds are usually one of the ingredients for a good hunting recipe.


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

Im with Chirs :lol:

im usually jump shooting when theres high winds.


----------

